# Solved: I can't seem to run ipconfig in Windows 7



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

I want to find the address to my router, but when I type ipconfig the windows comes up and disappears before I can do anything. 
I'm not sure why this is happening.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Where are you typing it?

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Type *ipconfig /all*

Press Enter.


----------



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks! That worked much better.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

